# Yo Farnsworth!!!!



## Chronuss (Feb 1, 2004)

you gonna make it to the seminar this time so we can grub on some crab legs and teriyakied feline...?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 1, 2004)

At the moment I'm not quite sure yet. I've got alot of personal problems at the moment plus we might be in the process of purchasing a home in the very near future. Heather is now having second thoughts about the home plus a few other issues. As for now I just don't know.


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 1, 2004)

... ...females and choices....:wah:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 1, 2004)

I know man I know. Believe me I want to attend since I missed his last one. I was really pumped to hear his seminar about the thesis forms but 'ya know a damned hurricane had to shut everything down.


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 1, 2004)

..but...but...we didn't get a hurricane...all we got was some rain...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *At the moment I'm not quite sure yet. I've got alot of personal problems at the moment plus we might be in the process of purchasing a home in the very near future. Heather is now having second thoughts about the home plus a few other issues. As for now I just don't know. *




JF and Personal problmes? No Way! I would never believe it. 


Seriously, JF, I wish you the best in resolving your issues / problems. Good luck and I hope you can afford to get the/a house.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Seriously, JF, I wish you the best in resolving your issues / problems. Good luck and I hope you can afford to get the/a house. *



Thanks bro. Rich.


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 1, 2004)

yeah...hope you can everything resolved when April rolls around...cause we gotta grub!!


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 6, 2004)

Jason...sure hope you can make it...so you can dance with Mr. C again and so that we can grub on some crab legs...and make the waitresses give us weird looks when we tell them not to take the plate fulls of shells...


----------



## Seig (Feb 6, 2004)

We would love to see you.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *We would love to see you. *



Thank you.
I felt it as a home away from home. Your students as well as yourself and Tess were all very nice and welcoming to me (being the outsider and all) and I do appreciate it. I had fun, the sparring was fun, the time alone with Mr. C. well now that was mind boggling but 'ya know that's how he is. Again, you were great to be around, Tess was wonderful and I'd definately like to make it again as long as I can get my finances and other issues in order.


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 7, 2004)

...I may even be nice and give you a ride back to the airport...it'd be better than walking.


----------



## RCastillo (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *you gonna make it to the seminar this time so we can grub on some crab legs and teriyakied feline...?   *



He's ducking you like he did me. Just like Lennox Lewis.


----------



## Seig (Feb 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *He's ducking you like he did me. Just like Lennox Lewis. *


That is patently not true, my students are very good at being helpfull and making sure that our guests have transportation wherever they need to go while they are here.


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Thank you.
> I felt it as a home away from home. Your students as well as yourself and Tess were all very nice and welcoming to me (being the outsider and all) and I do appreciate it. I had fun, the sparring was fun, the time alone with Mr. C. well now that was mind boggling but 'ya know that's how he is. Again, you were great to be around, Tess was wonderful and I'd definately like to make it again as long as I can get my finances and other issues in order. *



awww Thanks Jason   Anytime my friend.. anytime~!!
I sure hope things taper off in your world.. I'm hearing lots going on.. the good and the not so good.. ~! 
Here's sending you good thoughts~!
*Hugs*
Tess


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 8, 2004)

I hope he can show up too...we gotta make Stick Dummy Jr. do crab leg runs for us.


----------



## Seig (Feb 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *I hope he can show up too...we gotta make Stick Dummy Jr. do crab leg runs for us.   *


Us???????


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 9, 2004)

meaning everyone at the table.


----------



## Seig (Feb 9, 2004)

Um, no.  Only Kenpo Black Belts get to make people do Crab Leg runs.


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 9, 2004)

damn....:shrug:


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 9, 2004)

*pokes* so you can fetch me crableggies.. ~!!


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 9, 2004)

I frickin' fed you crableggies last time.  :shrug:


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 9, 2004)

yesh you did.. and you can so again.. a mighty fine feast it was..


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 9, 2004)

and she still manages to get crab in her feathers


----------



## Seig (Feb 9, 2004)

You guys act like that is unusual.


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> *yesh you did.. and you can so again.. a mighty fine feast it was..  *



yes...and as it was pointed out...you still managed to get it in your hair.......and it was only going to your mouth...explain that..


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 9, 2004)

now listen here.. I like having leftovers for later 
outta here for Kids Class~!!!
See you clones in a bit


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 9, 2004)

leftovers are okay....just not in hair!  :shrug:


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 9, 2004)

true true...*whips my hair around*

Though mayhaps it's not good for carrying leftovers.. tis good for other things


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 9, 2004)

yeah...damn nearly cut me when you whipped it around...sheesh.


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 9, 2004)

makes for a good weapon I say   Neener neener and neener.. 
oh yes.. neener ~!


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 9, 2004)

don't make me tickle you....:EG:


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 9, 2004)

You already tickled me tonight~!! how you manage to find those spots is beyond me~!!!


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 9, 2004)

well....I _am_ Satan's right hand man.


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 9, 2004)

*looks at you ... you do look familiar


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 9, 2004)

well....der.


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 9, 2004)

oh yeah.. .you're on my refrigerator..


----------



## Seig (Feb 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *oh yeah.. .you're on my refrigerator..  *


He keeps it up, you'll see him on a milk carton.


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 10, 2004)

...why for am I on the frigimitator....


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 10, 2004)

your senior pic is.. cuz I like to throw darts of course~!


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> *cuz I like to throw darts of course~! *



figures....:shrug:


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 10, 2004)

*ruffles*


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 10, 2004)

..why in the world is my pic still up on the fridge......my parents don't even have any pics on the fridge..


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 10, 2004)

where else should I put you?  on the stove?


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 10, 2004)

with the mixer...when you find it.  :shrug:


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 10, 2004)

more I think bout it.. methinks I left it at the other house.... don't think you wish me to put you with that now do ya.. 

'sides your pic was on the fridgematator there too.. so get over it..


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 10, 2004)

blah, blah....  ....we need a smiley with tongue out...


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 10, 2004)

indeed.. that would be your emoticon for sure.. *pokes your tongue back into your mouth*


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 10, 2004)

there're some other things I could use as an emoticon...but we really need that one...he gaves us the vamp bite...


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 10, 2004)

yesh.. I sent him oodles to choose from.. maybe when the new software gets installed this week there shall be more .. Keeps leaves crossed*


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 10, 2004)

ah yes...leaves....least the peaches are still intact.  :shrug:


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 10, 2004)

For the Moment


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 10, 2004)

and they shall stay intact...:shrug:


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *blah, blah....  ....we need a smiley with tongue out... *



there is one, take out the - you doof and make the P lowercase


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 10, 2004)

most likely.. just.. oh never mind :rofl:

yeah See Rusty found one..


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 10, 2004)

that doesn't look like he's sticking his tongue out...that just looks like a cheesy grin...:shrug:


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 10, 2004)

*giggling*


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *that doesn't look like he's sticking his tongue out...that just looks like a cheesy grin...:shrug: *



hims got his tongueie out


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> **giggling* *



that's great...:rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 10, 2004)

I knew you would like that one


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 10, 2004)

...just replace the cudgels with pool noodles and you have the MMA Group.


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 10, 2004)

Oh Jason~!!! Where for Art thou Jason.. this is your thread isn't it.. *slyly cudgels the MMA cronies*


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 10, 2004)

I is not a cronie!!!....I'm a yeti!


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 11, 2004)

psst.. say it with an asian inflection.. cronie.... aha~!


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 11, 2004)

-----deleted-----


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *blah, blah....  ....we need a smiley with tongue out... *




Will this work? hehe


----------



## Seig (Feb 12, 2004)

Thank you, not only did I just lose my lunch, but now I will have night..make that day...mares.


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 12, 2004)

Well, I was going to offer to post more, but for your sanity's sake, I shall refrain.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *Well, I was going to offer to post more, but for your sanity's sake, I shall refrain. *



You deleted the wrong post   :shrug:


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 12, 2004)

Sheesh.. I see that tongue every night.. thanks alot *insert sarcastic snort*


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *You deleted the wrong post   :shrug: *




Nah........SOMEONE got mad at me for posting it, so I had to edit it first.   Then it was too late to edit my post.  haha.


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Sheesh.. I see that tongue every night.. thanks alot *insert sarcastic snort* *



He asked for it..........Just doing my job!


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Feb 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Sheesh.. I see that tongue every night.. thanks alot *insert sarcastic snort* *



i agree with tess on this one...blah, we see him do that all too often, that's why hit chin got smacked when he did that yesterday...maybe he'll think twice about it next time    and what's wrong with this smiley it's cute....or do you want a mean one that sticks it's tongue out


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 14, 2004)

edhead2000 said:
			
		

> He asked for it..........



the hell I asked for it..... :angry:


----------



## RCastillo (Feb 14, 2004)

edhead2000 said:
			
		

> Will this work? hehe



Hey, whose the cadaver? :deadhorse


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 15, 2004)

She is fresh meat. Although you must talk to the Goldendragon about her.


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 15, 2004)

RCastillo said:
			
		

> Hey, whose the cadaver? :deadhorse


Can I dissect it?


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 15, 2004)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> She is fresh meat. Although you must talk to the Goldendragon about her.


The Golden One has my back! So tread lightly.


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 15, 2004)

....methinks Jason could  :boxing:  you, Erinhead... :wink2:


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 15, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> ....methinks Jason could :boxing: you, Erinhead... :wink2:


 
Me? yes.  But he has to go through the Goldendragon to get to me.  But I look forward to seeing him when the Golden One is finished with him.


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 15, 2004)

nah...they wouldn't do that...I've seen'em dance...hell...I got the picture to prove it... :ultracool


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 15, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> nah...they wouldn't do that...I've seen'em dance...hell...I got the picture to prove it... :ultracool


I like guys who dance.


----------



## RCastillo (Feb 15, 2004)

edhead2000 said:
			
		

> Can I dissect it?



Uh oh, I have competition at Martial Talk! :jediduel:


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 15, 2004)

I think fodder is a more appropriate term.    :rofl:


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 15, 2004)

RCastillo said:
			
		

> Uh oh, I have competition at Martial Talk! :jediduel:


 
We can split the body!  then switch.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 15, 2004)

edhead2000 said:
			
		

> Me? yes. But he has to go through the Goldendragon to get to me. But I look forward to seeing him when the Golden One is finished with him.


So, I have Tess to protect me from you, and you have the Golden One to protect you from my Brother JF. I told you Brother JF was the one to watch. He may not have got the size, but he got everyting else 


I wonder if The Golden One would also protect me from Erin?


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Feb 15, 2004)

:waah: 





			
				edhead2000 said:
			
		

> I like guys who dance.



I thinks Chronuss needs work in that area, he has it right on the fodder part.  why does everyone have a protector?  i want one too


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 15, 2004)

I think the Queen could protect us from everyone...just give her the APD and she'll have it it... :jedi1:


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 15, 2004)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> He may not have got the size, but he got everyting else


But Rich, size DOES matter!!!! 




> I wonder if The Golden One would also protect me from Erin?


Why do you need so many people to protect you from me?  I'm hardly dangerous.  Just ask Chronuss.....I never hurt him, well, except for that one time, but that was his fault!


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 15, 2004)

which time...the time you nearly took out my eye doing Scraping Hoof...sheesh... :shrug:


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 15, 2004)

Well, that's part of the technique.  If I didn't take your eyes out, I wouldn't have been doing it correctly.  And if I don't practice it correctly, then I won't do it correctly if I ever need to use it.  So maybe I've hurt you a few times.  But you're the one who wanted to practice.


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 15, 2004)

all's well...I got to do some of my techs, too.


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 15, 2004)

yes yes, I can still feel the pain.


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 15, 2004)

yeah...that radial nerve is certainly a nice target....and the proper use of torque...heheeeee.   :EG:


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 15, 2004)

Why's your name in red and bolded and italicized?  You think you're special or something?


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 15, 2004)

I have no idea....if I knew how to change it...I would...but there's no option under the User CP to alter it... :idunno:


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 15, 2004)

It's bright and big and bold. wow.  Too much chronuss for me.


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 15, 2004)

...there's no option to change it.. :waah:


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 15, 2004)

Don't cry. It will be ok.....eventually, maybe......


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Feb 15, 2004)

edhead2000 said:
			
		

> It's bright and big and bold. wow.  Too much chronuss for me.



yea why is he in big red lettering...tell him he's special it will all go to his head, then you really will have too much chronuss


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 15, 2004)

already got too much to handle!  haha.


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 15, 2004)

...er..


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 15, 2004)

you know what I'm talking about.


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 16, 2004)

edhead2000 said:
			
		

> Me? yes. But he has to go through the Goldendragon to get to me. But I look forward to seeing him when the Golden One is finished with him.


Jason, I apologize if I hurt your feelings.  I know nothing of your martial arts abilities and therefore did not mean to insinuate that Mr. C would beat you in a fight.  I was only saying that he was my protector.  Chad told me that I was wrong to say that, so I just wanted to apologize.  I hope you didn't take that personally.  

Erin


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 16, 2004)

Do you hear me complaining I'm all Big Bold and Green??  
Now Chad is Red cuz he's a supporting member.. so how about you all Send in some $ or subscribe to the Martial Talk Magazine.. then you too can be Big bold RED and Italicized


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 16, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> I think the Queen could protect us from everyone...just give her the APD and she'll have it it... :jedi1:




Most assuredly  :jedi1: 
Let me at em ~!!


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 16, 2004)

edhead2000 said:
			
		

> Jason, I apologize if I hurt your feelings.  I know nothing of your martial arts abilities and therefore did not mean to insinuate that Mr. C would beat you in a fight.  I was only saying that he was my protector.  Chad told me that I was wrong to say that, so I just wanted to apologize.  I hope you didn't take that personally.
> 
> Erin




White belts should be seen and not heard at times


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 16, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> so how about you all Send in some $ or subscribe to the Martial Talk Magazine.. then you too can be Big bold RED and Italicized



but...but...I've been italicized.... :shrug:


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 16, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> but...but...I've been italicized.... :shrug:


looks good on ya


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 16, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> looks good on ya



_*ponders this...*_ ... :uhyeah:


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 16, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> _*ponders this...*_ ... :uhyeah:




don't ponder too much.. my brainholder will implode


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 16, 2004)

..we had this discussion on Flyday...can't implode...well..it could..but..it wouldn't be cool.. :uhohh:


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 16, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> ..we had this discussion on Flyday...can't implode...well..it could..but..it wouldn't be cool.. :uhohh:


yesh we did.. and *tips head.. hears sloshing* uhhhhhhhh


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 16, 2004)

sloshing...oohh...that can't be good.... :uhohh:


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 16, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> sloshing...oohh...that can't be good.... :uhohh:




Definitely not~!!  *scampers down the hall*


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 16, 2004)

...don't talk to any plumbers whilst scampering... :uhyeah:


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 16, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> ...don't talk to any plumbers whilst scampering... :uhyeah:


*snickers and snorts*


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 16, 2004)

...and there are no ephelants and there's a bountiful supply of marshmallows... :uhyeah:


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 16, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> ...and there are no ephelants and there's a bountiful supply of marshmallows... :uhyeah:



*perks at Marshmallows~!!!   

ohhhh.. my precious......

dirty ephelantsssss..


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 16, 2004)

arg...it's 9:57....off to class I go... :wah:


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 16, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> arg...it's 9:57....off to class I go... :wah:


Drive safe and see ya tonight~!!


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 16, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> White belts should be seen and not heard at times


Yes, no more comments from me.  I shall go back to where I came from.


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 16, 2004)

edhead2000 said:
			
		

> Yes, no more comments from me.  I shall go back to where I came from.




now now..I was playing 

sometimes things we all say come out oddly without inflection on the net ..
Alls good ~!!!


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 16, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Drive safe and see ya tonight~!!



no...didn't have to drive...I was already at Shepherd...hehe...and my class at 1 was cancelled because of pipe that busted...teehee.


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 16, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> no...didn't have to drive...I was already at Shepherd...hehe...and my class at 1 was cancelled because of pipe that busted...teehee.


ahhh ya lucky duck.. *quackadooodledoooooo*


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 16, 2004)

*quackadooodledoooooo*.....?    :idunno:


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 16, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> *quackadooodledoooooo*.....?    :idunno:



sowwy.. meant arfamoozlequack


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 16, 2004)

...think the whole farm yard's confused now..


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 16, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> ...think the whole farm yard's confused now..



heheee.. then my ploy has worked


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 16, 2004)

...I think you are a ploy.. :uhyeah:


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 16, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> ...I think you are a ploy.. :uhyeah:




*quirks a brow and smiles my smile*


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 16, 2004)

oh, no...she's thinking....everyone stand back.. :uhohh:


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 16, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> oh, no...she's thinking....everyone stand back.. :uhohh:



t'wasn't thinking at'all.... just smiling...


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 16, 2004)

...knowing you...hmm...can't be good at _all_...


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 16, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> ...knowing you...hmm...can't be good at _all_...




Hey I was very smiley tonight wasn't I ? And did anything happen??
 :uhyeah:


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 16, 2004)

yes...I sent you flying across the room with only my thumbs.


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 16, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> yes...I sent you flying across the room with only my thumbs.


yeah ya hit a nerve when those thumbs sunk into my pubic bones~!!  :waah:


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 16, 2004)

oh, of course...I hurt you _soooooooo_ badly...


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 16, 2004)

*Snorts.. nah.. but those thumbs found a good target.. 
so did my bite


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 16, 2004)

yeah...my friggin' shoulder....and said to hell with the tech and just raised my arms..


----------



## Ceicei (Feb 16, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> oh, of course...I hurt you _soooooooo_ badly...


So you dared to hurt the Queen of Pain?

- Ceicei


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 16, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> yeah...my friggin' shoulder....and said to hell with the tech and just raised my arms..


still got a good bite in  -vampfeed- 

and and and so there.....


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 16, 2004)

yes...I yipped...you should feel proud and beam now.. :uhyeah:


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 16, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> yes...I yipped...you should feel proud and beam now.. :uhyeah:




*Beaming brightly and wiggling happily*
*no clue what this color is gonna look like *G*

Corpse? ohhhhhhhhhh..


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 16, 2004)

I am not a corpse... :uhyeah:


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 16, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> I am not a corpse... :uhyeah:




nah.. I wish to keep you around live and kicking.. not all stinky and icky.. 
but we were looking around the room for such a thing


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 16, 2004)

yes..we need Alex back so we can have a body to hit.


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 16, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> yes..we need Alex back so we can have a body to hit.


yeah the goober.. and he still hasn't called.. or anything.. *Growls low in throat*


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 16, 2004)

he's skeert...


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 16, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> he's skeert...



Oh brother.. what a wuss


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 16, 2004)

and he was hatched.   :uhyeah:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 17, 2004)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> She is fresh meat. Although, you must talk to the Goldendragon about her.



Yes, fresh to MT!  Nice to have a new member...  yet JF knows that I have taken a liking to the E.D.! :lookie: 
 :uhyeah:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 17, 2004)

edhead2000 said:
			
		

> Me? yes.  But he has to go through the Goldendragon to get to me.  But I look forward to seeing him when the Golden One is finished with him.



Humph...... well, no one has to go thru me for anything because.... there will not be a "get to any of MY Women" in the first place!!!! ..............  thus, JF will continue to be a trusted student and not an advisary an will be a protector with me.   

:jedi1:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 17, 2004)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> I wonder if The Golden One would also protect me from Erin?



Sure, Sir Rich!   :uhyeah:   but do not worry..... a friend of mine is a friend of hers.   But you do have to watch out for those new beginners ......they can be wild .. ya know.........

 :asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 17, 2004)

edhead2000 said:
			
		

> Jason, I apologize if I hurt your feelings.  I know nothing of your martial arts abilities and therefore did not mean to insinuate that Mr. C would beat you in a fight.  I was only saying that he was my protector.  Chad told me that I was wrong to say that, so I just wanted to apologize.  I hope you didn't take that personally.
> 
> Erin


Naw...... don't worry about it... Jason knows me well, and I in reverse.... he would not take that seriously knowing what he knows about us all.  All in jest.  Continue to have fun on the board.  

p.s.  Jason and I talk all the time......


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 17, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> White belts should be seen and not heard at times



Well, let's not get tooooo harsh... it was not intended to pit one vs another.... especially within our own group.  All in good fun...... besides neither of would allow this to acutally transpire with anyone anyways.


artyon:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 17, 2004)

edhead2000 said:
			
		

> Jason, I apologize if I hurt your feelings.



You didn't hurt my feelings. I actually thought it was quite humorous. Also, I didn't read this until now and wasn't planning on turning my PC on until Mr. C. called me. Then I thought I'd take a look see.   



> I know nothing of your martial arts abilities and therefore did not mean to insinuate that Mr. C would beat you in a fight.



My M.A. abilities are about average. I've trained my muscle memory to the best of my abilites and also the body works for what I need it to do.  :asian: 



> I was only saying that he was my protector.


I know what you were trying to say.   



> Chad told me that I was wrong to say that, so I just wanted to apologize.  I hope you didn't take that personally.



I'm fine and no problems here. It usually takes quite a bit to get me riled up.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 17, 2004)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> Sure, Sir Rich! :uhyeah: but do not worry..... a friend of mine is a friend of hers.  But you do have to watch out for those new beginners ......they can be wild .. ya know.........
> 
> :asian:


Hmmm Golden Dragon, Gold is worn as a crown, King Dragon Then?. Ans I am Sir Rich ? I hope I can maintain my reputation which is that of Sir Galahad. I always strive for the perfection of my Father Sir Launcelot. Erin was talking about someone coming out to see her and she being a bride and all.   She can hit me all she wants. Just do not smile at me. That is what scares me the most. :uhohh: This is why I asked for yours and The Lady Tess's Help with the Lady Erin.

:asian: 



(* I could not resist *)


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 17, 2004)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> My M.A. abilities are about average. I've trained my muscle memory to the best of my abilites and also the body works for what I need it to do.  :asian:



...you ain't foolin' no one... :uhyeah:


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 17, 2004)

*twitches at all of the above*


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 17, 2004)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> She can hit me all she wants.


You will make a good husband Sir Rich.


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 17, 2004)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Just do not smile at me. That is what scares me the most. :uhohh:


What's so scary about this?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 17, 2004)

edhead2000 said:
			
		

> What's so scary about this?


I have no defense


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 17, 2004)

....you never know what a person is thinking when they're smiling.. :uhoh:


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 17, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> ....you never know what a person is thinking when they're smiling.. :uhoh:




I've been known to smile and think at the same time.. errr


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 17, 2004)

yeah...kind of like chewing gum and walking...


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 17, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> yeah...kind of like chewing gum and walking...



Did I say to speak?  *zzzzzzzzzzipp it~!!!!


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 17, 2004)

ack... :uhoh:


----------



## RCastillo (Feb 17, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> I've been known to smile and think at the same time.. errr



Yeah, about dismembering her opponents............. :deadhorse


----------



## RCastillo (Feb 17, 2004)

edhead2000 said:
			
		

> What's so scary about this?




My my, what a cutie! :inlove:


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 17, 2004)

RCastillo said:
			
		

> Yeah, about dismembering her opponents............. :deadhorse




Ricky... now whatever gave you that dissillusionment?  I'm the sweetest, nicest person... just ask anyone that knows me ~!!!


----------



## RCastillo (Feb 17, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Ricky... now whatever gave you that dissillusionment?  I'm the sweetest, nicest person... just ask anyone that knows me ~!!!



You mean, some of them still live? :xtrmshock


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 17, 2004)

RCastillo said:
			
		

> You mean, some of them still live? :xtrmshock



Hey Edhead came up to spar her first time tonight.. and She's doing just fine.. I didn't leave a single bruise on her.. so  be nice .. or else *snarls sweetly*


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 17, 2004)

RCastillo said:
			
		

> My my, what a cutie! :inlove:


 
Awww! Thanks!


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 17, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Hey Edhead came up to spar her first time tonight.. and She's doing just fine.. I didn't leave a single bruise on her.. so be nice .. or else *snarls sweetly*


Ow, my leg. I think it's broken.  I can't drive to the ER, will someone come pick me up?  Ow. It's so painful, owwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Feb 17, 2004)

some of us are in more pain than others tonight...that is from sparring seig trying to make my ribs meet my spine that was fun and chronuss using my head as his foot rest blah


----------



## Seig (Feb 18, 2004)

FUZZYJ692000 said:
			
		

> some of us are in more pain than others tonight...that is from sparring seig trying to make my ribs meet my spine that was fun and chronuss using my head as his foot rest blah


Had I _tried_ to make your front ribs meet your spine, they would.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 18, 2004)

RCastillo said:
			
		

> My my, what a cutie! :inlove:



Watch it!!!!!!!!

Ricardo>>>>>>  :sniper:  <<<<<<GD7

:jedi1:  :samurai:  :ninja:  :2pistols:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 18, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> ...you ain't foolin' no one...




Average; man, just average.


----------



## theletch1 (Feb 18, 2004)

edhead2000 said:
			
		

> You will make a good husband Sir Rich.


Run, Rich, Run!!!    That should go in the Oddest threat you've ever heard thread.  I'm just kidding, Erin.  Don't send GD7 after me or anything.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 18, 2004)

theletch1 said:
			
		

> Run, Rich, Run!!!  That should go in the Oddest threat you've ever heard thread. I'm just kidding, Erin. Don't send GD7 after me or anything.


Having been married once already, and single now, this is the most dangerous threat I could hear.


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 18, 2004)

theletch1 said:
			
		

> Run, Rich, Run!!!  That should go in the Oddest threat you've ever heard thread.


I didn't say he would make a good husband for ME!!!!!!!!!!!!  Just in general.  Well, I have a feeling I'm going to stick my foot in my mouth if I keep talking, so I'm shutting up now! 


> Don't send GD7 after me or anything.


I don't send him, he just appears!!   I can't control his actions........men........


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 18, 2004)

edhead2000 said:
			
		

> I don't send him, he just appears!!



...........


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 18, 2004)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> Average; man, just average.



 :wink2:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 18, 2004)

edhead2000 said:
			
		

> I didn't say he would make a good husband for ME!!!!!!!!!!!! Just in general. Well, I have a feeling I'm going to stick my foot in my mouth if I keep talking, so I'm shutting up now!
> I don't send him, he just appears!!  I can't control his actions........men........


Erin,

You did make comments about bride and all  on another thread.

And Yes, I think I would make a good husband for the right women.

Eating soul food or chewing on your foot is good from time to time 

:asian:


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 18, 2004)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> And Yes, I think I would make a good husband for the right women.


All women are right, all the time.........remember that and you will go far.


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Feb 19, 2004)

actually i wouldn't say we're right all the time...just majority of the time we just don't let the guys know that they're right


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 19, 2004)

edhead2000 said:
			
		

> All women are right, all the time.........remember that and you will go far.


  (* In a nasal Drawl *)
:shrug:  Yes Dear
:lookie:


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 19, 2004)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> (* In a nasal Drawl *)
> :shrug: Yes Dear
> :lookie:


 
That's my man!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 19, 2004)

edhead2000 said:
			
		

> That's my man!


 
The Ex-wife and ex-girlfriends did not break me in.

They just broke me 

And see you are stating again that I am your man. I am still afraid


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 19, 2004)

Does this help calm your fears?


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 19, 2004)

edhead2000 said:
			
		

> Does this help calm your fears?



Ackkkkkk!!!!!!!!! :anic:  Don't shoot him honey....... I'll take care of him...


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 19, 2004)

Rich, you don't think I'd leave my girl unarmed since I'm so far away now would you??????  :uhyeah:   

Why with Castillo and other strange mongrils out there....geeze....

 :2pistols:


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 19, 2004)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> Ackkkkkk!!!!!!!!! :anic: Don't shoot him honey....... I'll take care of him...


Thank you so much.  Can you believe _HE_ was trying to steal me away from you?
:mp5: :flame: :ak47: :2pistols: :goop:  :sniper: :redeme: :xwing: :apv: :biggun: :stoplurk: :lasma:


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 19, 2004)

I have lots of arms.:ak47: :2pistols: :duel: :zap: :bazook: :rockets: :ripper: :goop: :samurai:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 19, 2004)

edhead2000 said:
			
		

> Does this help calm your fears?


Yes, it does.

** Breath in 

Yes it does 

** Breath out

Now put the gun down.

** Not again


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 19, 2004)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> Rich, you don't think I'd leave my girl unarmed since I'm so far away now would you?????? :uhyeah:
> 
> Why with Castillo and other strange mongrils out there....geeze....
> 
> :2pistols:


Glad she has her protection.

Just remember I have been the one all along asking for protection.

I aksed Tess and you also.

Save me Please?


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 19, 2004)

Oh ok! Will do!  artyon:


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 19, 2004)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Save me Please?


I thought the GD said you had to help protect me!!!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 19, 2004)

edhead2000 said:
			
		

> I thought the GD said you had to help protect me!!!


Sure I will help protect you. But who is going to protect me. I have been shot in teh back with paint balls before, and not looking forward to  . . . 

:rofl:


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 19, 2004)

Hey Rich......that wasn't a paint ball gun and lucky for you it wasn't even MY gun!


----------



## theletch1 (Feb 20, 2004)

edhead2000 said:
			
		

> Hey Rich......that wasn't a paint ball gun and lucky for you it wasn't even MY gun!


That photo reminds me of a bumper sticker I saw the other day. It said "I have PMS and a gun.  So back off"


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 20, 2004)

theletch1 said:
			
		

> That photo reminds me of a bumper sticker I saw the other day. It said "I have PMS and a gun.  So back off"



my mini firestorm 40 s/w is always loaded ready for me if the need arises.. and if I can't reach that for some uknown reason.. there's always the loaded shotgun I keep near


----------



## Seig (Feb 20, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> my mini firestorm 40 s/w is always loaded ready for me if the need arises.. and if I can't reach that for some uknown reason.. there's always the loaded shotgun I keep near


I made sure the love of my life would be able to maintain our domestic tranquility through the use of superior firepower when I am absent from our home.  My 1911 .45 is always reachable too.  We have lots of goodies at our disposal.


----------



## Chronuss (Mar 17, 2004)

hey, Jason, how goes it?  think you'll be able to join use deranged WVirginians in some grubbing?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 18, 2004)

Got a few things to get in line. If I had my way then I'd be there however there are others here within the household that needs to take a little more attention.  :uhyeah:


----------



## Seig (Mar 18, 2004)

Let us know. We hope to see you.


----------

